# Roxio media manager keeps trying to install



## jcapellupo (Oct 28, 2010)

Recently I have a problem on my Dell running windows XP sp3 After a reboot it started trying to install roxio media manager. I have no roxio products installed and I do not have the blackberry software installed either. I don't know what started this but it is doing the same as was posted a few years ago (2007-2008) Why did this come up now and how do I stop it When I go into windows program removal, no roxio products exist to remove. When I cancel the install by taskmanger, it will try to install on next reboot. Is this a virus related problem? Why now? I have not installed any new software lately. How do I get this process to stop? thanks for any advice that can help me


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

Reboot again, and get the script name its trying to execute. run regedit and then search for that name.

Common places that startup applications are run from include:
%systemdrive%\docuements and settings\all users\start menu\startup
%userprofile%\start menu\startup

In the registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce
hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run
hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\runonce

possibly win.ini or system.ini


----------

